# Anyone heard from Josh?



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Steelhead Bob, you know anything? Last time I talked to him in the early summer he was going to Alaska to fish. Any word?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've spoke with him fairly recently, he got a new job and has been putting in some crazy hours.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

I am indeed alive. I came home from Alaska early and took a job excavating well sites. We are wrapping up soon and I will be back at the steelhead!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> I am indeed alive. I came home from Alaska early and took a job excavating well sites. We are wrapping up soon and I will be back at the steelhead!!


Ahh, good. Can't wait to hear any good stories you might have. I'm only 2 for 2 this year, but haven't been in the water that much. Stupid work.  Let me know when you are going out and I'd be happy to tag along.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

monkfish said:


> Ahh, good. Can't wait to hear any good stories you might have. I'm only 2 for 2 this year, but haven't been in the water that much. Stupid work.  Let me know when you are going out and I'd be happy to tag along.


Do a rain dance and we will go!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Who the heck is Josh???? lol as you can see he's still alive.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I ran into him at Dawsons a few days ago. He had a wheelbarrow full of roewagons and a pitchfork in hand. We talked for a bit, told me there was a good surface strike in the morning but the fish seemed to be switching over to squiqwigglers as they hatched.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I too have seen him lurking around Dawsons Creek, creeping though the wood line with his Redball canvas waders, 6' berkly bigcat rod at hand, threading 20lb test mono like he wanted to be somebody. Chucking chedar cheese balls under his 28gr cigar float into the air trying to get that un-natual drift, with his 5/0 treble hok snagging every living thing along the bottom...... and then just like that,,,,,,,, he's gone like a fart in the wind storm. I have heard tales of a 6' shrout catcher who has caught 50,,, yes thats 50 shrouts in a single drift with his cheese balls up at Pacers, slamming shots and City Tap yelling O-H....
Yes, his legend lives on.......


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

steelheadBob said:


> I too have seen him lurking around Dawsons Creek, creeping though the wood line with his Redball canvas waders, 6' berkly bigcat rod at hand, threading 20lb test mono like he wanted to be somebody. Chucking chedar cheese balls under his 28gr cigar float into the air trying to get that un-natual drift, with his 5/0 treble hok snagging every living thing along the bottom...... and then just like that,,,,,,,, he's gone like a fart in the wind storm. I have heard tales of a 6' shrout catcher who has caught 50,,, yes thats 50 shrouts in a single drift with his cheese balls up at Pacers, slamming shots and City Tap yelling O-H....
> Yes, his legend lives on.......


Berkeley big cat! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Josh ..... That dang nab city slicker took me and the old ladys fishin hole..


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Josh ..... That dang nab city slicker took me and the old ladys fishin hole..


City slicker??? I'm from Utica 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

nforkoutfitters said:


> City slicker??? I'm from Utica
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Utica...cleveland.. tomatoe tomotoe


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Dawsons creek should clear up by tomorrow afternoon, see you both there, god willing.


----------

